# Tear Stains



## Martha D (Dec 5, 2014)

My Ellie is now 3. She is chocolate and white and has had ugly tear stains since a little pup. I tried EVERYTHING and now I've finally found something that has dramatically improved it. PLAIN YOGURT! I give her a teaspoon with her food 2x a day. Plain yogurt (Dannon or Greek yogurt) kills the yeast. Plain yogurt is good for their bones and digestion too. Just be sure it does NOT contain XYLITOL. Google brands of plain yogurt that's safe for your dog. I'm so very pleased with the results!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for the great tip. My Bichon had terrible tear stains and nothing helped. Good to know if I experience this with my prospective pup.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds like a great solution for you. Thank you for sharing with the forum. We swear by this product which we got at our vet's office when Shama was a puppy. She gets a little scoopful twice a week.

https://vetclassics.com/product/tear-stain-powder/


----------

